
ASK HN: Book recommendations on mindfulness or EQ? - zwallman
anything?
======
nabla9
Mindfulness in Plain English by Ven. Henepola Gunaratana

[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/64369.Mindfulness_in_Plai...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/64369.Mindfulness_in_Plain_English)

[http://www.mindfulvalley.org/files/books/mindfulness_plain_e...](http://www.mindfulvalley.org/files/books/mindfulness_plain_english.pdf)

------
jimsojim
Emotional Intelligence by Daniel Goleman would be a good start for EQ. Here's
a list of all his work [https://www.amazon.com/Daniel-
Goleman/e/B000APZC9O/ref=pd_si...](https://www.amazon.com/Daniel-
Goleman/e/B000APZC9O/ref=pd_sim_14_bl_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=0553378589&pd_rd_r=S3XQJH24V5PKE7FDSZ6S&pd_rd_w=wAunh&pd_rd_wg=LVDfS&refRID=S3XQJH24V5PKE7FDSZ6S)
His work touches everything around EQ

------
Sol2Sol
Just finished reading The Open-Focus Brain by Les Fehmi and highly recommend
it as it is a self help book that actually helps and is grounded in science.
The book also comes with a CD of guided meditations.

